# Orbit Drill press



## hungrybare (Jul 24, 2010)

Just wondering if anybody knows anything about this drill press?
I bought it for 20.00 but it doesn't have a chuck, just the tapered shaft. How does a chuck fit on the shaft or is there something broke off the shaft? Any help would be greatly appreciated THANX !!!!!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I am not positive, but if you remove that shaft from the spindle,
I would bet it is a #2 taper with a 1/2" chuck capacity.

Any used machinery shops around you?
you could pick up a #2 chuck fairly cheap.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I did some research and you will need a JT # 2 1/2 chuck. The Jacobs Taper 2 1/2 taper is on the spindle and the chuck slides on to that. Most Jacobs tapers at HF and other companies are using JT #33. Here is a link to someone with similar problems so you can get more info.

I would check for play in the quill before you go much further. You may end up having a $20 lesson but read the above link first.


----------



## hungrybare (Jul 24, 2010)

I hate to ask a dumb question but They always say (the only dumb question is the one you don't ask) so how does the chuck stay on the tapered spindle? or is that why this one is missing?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

hungrybare said:


> I hate to ask a dumb question but They always say (the only dumb question is the one you don't ask) so how does the chuck stay on the tapered spindle? or is that why this one is missing?



You tap it on which makes it kind of pressed on. It will fall of if not push/tap/pressed on enough. If that is a bench top drill press i wouldn't spend to much on it because you can pick on up at HF for $49.99 and probably just a little more at Sears, Home Depot etc.


----------



## hungrybare (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, I think I am going to see if I can find a chuck for it.
It is probably considered a bench-top model but it stands about 3 feet tall and weighs over 100 lbs. Actually too tall to set on a bench.
I might make a small table from some scrap wood I have laying around.
It measures 7.25 inches from the center of the spindle to the column (_if that is the right terminology)_


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hungrybare I have a Chin Ching Drill press that has the same shaft as yours. The chuck just taps on and is held on by friction. You can buy a replacement chuck at sears or Harbor Freight.
Mine is also to tall to set on a bench and to short to set on the floor. I call it a 3/4 model. As you mentioned, I to had built a bench about 24 inches tall which made the table at the right height. When I bought my drill press I thought to myself it looked very familiar. So I took the owners manual to sear and discovered the only thing missing was the name "Craftsman".


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Handyman said:


> Hungrybare I have a Chin Ching Drill press that has the same shaft as yours. The chuck just taps on and is held on by friction. Y_*ou can buy a replacement chuck at sears or Harbor Freight.*_
> Mine is also to tall to set on a bench and to short to set on the floor. I call it a 3/4 model. As you mentioned, I to had built a bench about 24 inches tall which made the table at the right height. When I bought my drill press I thought to myself it looked very familiar. So I took the owners manual to sear and discovered the only thing missing was the name "Craftsman".


*Actually Handyman I thought that also but HF does not sell any chucks for the JT# 2 1/2 shaft. I'm willing to bet Sears doesn't either. The JT 33 is popular but not the JT 2 1/2.

It's simple enough to find out call sears and talk to the tech dept of parts explain that you need the JT 2 1/2 chuck and he should be able to search for it. I had to call HF about something else so I asked while on the phone and was told no.
*


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> *Actually Handyman I thought that also but HF does not sell any chucks for the JT# 2 1/2 shaft. I'm willing to bet Sears doesn't either. The JT 33 is popular but not the JT 2 1/2.......*


Well rrbrown, you got me on that one. I know I read the shaft size on your post but it just didnt register. I really don't know what size my Chin Ching shaft is. But like your Orbit my drill press was made over sea's. So I didn't find any information on it on the usual old wood working tool sites I use. good luck


----------



## Rmauldin (Apr 22, 2021)

rrbrown said:


> I did some research and you will need a JT # 2 1/2 chuck. The Jacobs Taper 2 1/2 taper is on the spindle and the chuck slides on to that. Most Jacobs tapers at HF and other companies are using JT #33. Here is a link to someone with similar problems so you can get more info.
> 
> I would check for play in the quill before you go much further. You may end up having a $20 lesson but read the above link first.


----------



## Rmauldin (Apr 22, 2021)

I purchased the same model drill press OR-1412 yesterday 4/21/21. The seller did not have a manual or chuck key. Can you tell me where to get a manual and chuck key for this press?


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Rmauldin 

You aren't likely to find a key specically for that drill press, but likely one that fits. Please post photos of the chuck, of the writing on it. And what is the diameter of the hole for the key?

This might be the manual you want, I didn't follow the link all the way: Orbit Machine Tools Industrial Drill Press


----------

